# How Often Do You Clean Your Chimney?



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I have a SS chimney flue for my wood stove at camp. I clean it once per year in the fall before snow gets on the roof. I’m guessing less than 45 Burns on a season since it doesn’t get used all that much. Build up doesn’t seem too bad and I’ve never had a chimney fire.

How often should it be cleaned and replaced?


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Depends on what type of wood you are burning. Pine or other sappy woods will cause build up faster that a hardwoods. You can always stick a bore scope in the chimney to see what it looks like after every couple burns.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

When we installed my ss liner the dealer told me to build the fire really hot the first thing in the morning then let it cool off. That causes the pipe to expand then contract which will flake the rap off from the inside of the pipe. I've been doing it for 20+ years now and it works great. I do scrub it out every fall before I fire it up for the winter.


----------



## SilverBulletSlayer (Feb 4, 2020)

I burn for home heat (wood furnace in basement) when temps are in the 30's to low 40's during daytime highs and lower otherwise it gets too hot in the house. Usually clean the chimney on Christmas break and again toward the end of the season like early March. I have to put this out there for anyone looking for an alternate to a traditional chimney brush. I got this as a Christmas present a few years back and man this thing is awesome and easy to use. https://www.sooteater.co.nz/


----------



## martini77 (Jan 13, 2009)

I burn oak using a woodstove in my basement. Masonry chimney, clean once a year. 25+ feet a chimney and get 3/4 of a paper grocery bag of creosote. Maybe I should clean twice, but Idk.


----------



## Heehaw (Jan 4, 2021)

At our previous place we had a Lopi fireplace insert with a s.s. flue liner. I burned hot fires as I wasn’t concerned about the amount of wood I burned. Cleaned the chimney once a year in the fall and would end up with a partial ash bucket of creosote and ash.


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

SilverBulletSlayer said:


> ... thing is awesome and easy to use. https://www.sooteater.co.nz/


I use the same thing. Works great to be able to send it right up the chimney from the living room. I just keep a shop vacuum running as I do it, and get very little dust in the house. Works great, cleans well, and simplifies the process. 

I have a BIS High Efficiency insert w/ SS flue. Burn several evenings a week and most of the weekends. Clean once each fall and get very, very little creosote... probably could skip a year, but I won't. Burn primarily dry oak with a little maple mixed in.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

I burn 24/7 when temps are under 45. Start and stop burns this time of year. I clean flue at least once per month. I have one black pipe 90 elbow off stove, then about a 5' black pipe run to a box, then converts to insulated stainless through the cathedral ceiling and my stack above the roof is about 4 ft tall. Burns vary depending on outside temps and conditions. This time of the year mostly snuffed down burns for lower heat. I'd rather always have a clean flue than take chances. Got a bit lazy few years ago and did have a chimney fire (flake creosote buildup in the 90 elbow) a few years back and that's scary enough seeing black pipe glow cherry red. 

I literally set a notice on my phone as a reminder and gets done whether it needs it or not. Its an easy process and my roof is a relatively safe pitch (4/12) 

As for wood, it varies year to year but has ranged from elm,oak, locust, walnut. Whichever I come across that offers easy access in the late winter early spring prior. 

The wood I burn typically isn't the driest, I have limited space for storage so it's typically cut split and stack in spring, burn fall through winter.


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

I am using the same stainless steel double wall chimney ( second story upwards) for 30 years. The single wall down to the stove has been replaced once.

It gets cleaned once a year - at the beginning of the year - and most years it doesn' t really need it.

I will not burn softwoods - or anything that had not been seasoned INDOORS for at least 2 years.

Trying to run dampered down heavily also contributes to creosote buildup.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

35' masonry with clay lined. Heated soley with wood for 20 yrs. Once a year was enough as long as its good dry hardwood. Ash being my favorite.

Choked down damper seemed to be the biggest factor besides crap wood


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

I haven't cleaned the chimney at the cabin in 15 years. Only Burn oak and only in the hunting season. This was probably a good reminder.


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

Lumberman said:


> I haven't cleaned the chimney at the cabin in 15 years. Only Burn oak and only in the hunting season. This was probably a good reminder.


I scored 8 tons of bituminous coal at an auction years back. ($20). I burned 90 percent coal for over 4 years - and found no need to clean the stack.


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

Usually twice per year. Before the burn season and a warm day that will pop up around Christmas or sometime in jan.


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

onlinebiker said:


> I scored 8 tons of bituminous coal at an auction years back. ($20). I burned 90 percent coal for over 4 years - and found no need to clean the stack.


donyou have a standard wood burner or one made for coal?


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

I clean mine once a season. SS chimney pipe from the top down because wood stove is in basement and it goes thru the concrete wall with a tee. Plug is only 12” or so from the ground. Then I take the double pipe off the stove and clean it with the brush and vacuum from inside to the SS chimney.


----------



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

I just checked out that soot eater link and I made one out of heavy tie straps and p.c.v. pipe on a drill.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

When I had a regular fireplace I did it twice a year.
Installed a fireplace insert and do it about once a month depending on the weather.


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

Heehaw said:


> At our previous place we had a Lopi fireplace insert with a s.s. flue liner. I burned hot fires as I wasn’t concerned about the amount of wood I burned. Cleaned the chimney once a year in the fall and would end up with a partial ash bucket of creosote and ash.


exact same


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

Never, have an outdoor wood burner


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Three or four times a year. SS straight double wall insulated. I usually notice a change in the stoves performance more than a strict schedule.

Stay warm everyone!


----------

